# Is this mold, moss or fungus?



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

This is in areas where grass has died and the soil has been really moist after several rains. It's very slippery to the touch and appears to be a very dark green/blue/black color. Trying to identify it so I can put something down to kill it before overseeding. Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It almost looks like motor oil. Only in one spot?


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

@g-man It's in several places that have been saturated with recent heavy rain. Can any of the N-Ext product Bio Stimulants leave this? That's the only thing I've applied recently other than DiseaseEx and Penterra.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Hmm. Saturation. You know what it looks like, black layer. It happens to golf greens but in the root zone. Does it smell like sulfur (rotten eggs)? I dont know how the air8 product from N-ext and penterra would react in the soil.

I think you should get a turf pathology lab involved. UT has one.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

@g-man It doesn't smell. It's very slippery when you drag your finger across it. That's a good idea, I'll contact UT tomorrow.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Unless you just dumped the N-Ext products out of the bottle without mixing with water there is no way it caused this. I bet if you sent these pics to University of Tennessee Extension dept they could tell ya. Wouldn't be 100% unless you sent them a sample but I bet even from the pics they could tell you most likely what it is.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

@ksturfguy I'll definitely contact them tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

Glen_Cove_5511 said:


> @ksturfguy I'll definitely contact them tomorrow. Thanks!


I hope you'll share the information.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

@Old Hickory My county agent told me he thinks that it is black algae to due high temps (day/night), compacted soil and water not moving into the soil. he's recommending I do a heavy app of compost and use a powerful tiller to turn that as deep as possible into the compacted clay soil.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@Glen_Cove_5511 That's exactly what this is. It will go away if the area dries up but iron sulfate, chlorothalonil, or mancozeb would all help speed it along.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks @CarolinaCuttin I have this on hand. Would it be the right thing to spray? Appreciate it!

https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/iron-sulfate-soluble-ferrous-sulfate/


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Remove junk with a rake, fix the drainage.

Its like having a mini swamp in the lawn.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Glen_Cove_5511 said:


> Thanks @CarolinaCuttin I have this on hand. Would it be the right thing to spray? Appreciate it!
> 
> https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/iron-sulfate-soluble-ferrous-sulfate/


Yes that's a great option!


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Any harm in tilling the dead algae into the soil?


----------

